# Puppy building in a positive way



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Since there has been a lot of discussion about puppy building in the different sport disciplines, here a video of how we do it ;-) Always trying to keep it fun for the pup.
Fun at 5 months of age. 1st training after the teething.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLlTb71tcas


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice dog! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice mali pup Martine


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice training martine. Good to watch how you do it! I like how you out to the other toy that he gets, makes the whistle recall much easier I'm sure


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool thanks for sharing that. Is there any concern with dog jamming his neck targeting face in on the sleeve?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Love how they are all working as a team. Thanks for sharing the vid.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice Martine  This would be good work for any pup and sport! 

I've saved your videos for future reference


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I have seen some other FUN videos and they are great and have helped me playing with my pup!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That's a pretty nice vid, that pup is big for 5 months.

I said it before, but that Joao looks like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

gerry grimwood said:


> that's a pretty nice vid, that pup is big for 5 months.
> 
> I said it before, but that joao looks like a pretty cool guy.


if that's you in your avatar, you look pretty damn cool yourself!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> Since there has been a lot of discussion about puppy building in the different sport disciplines, here a video of how we do it ;-) Always trying to keep it fun for the pup.
> Fun at 5 months of age. 1st training after the teething.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLlTb71tcas


Nice work! Looks like the pup is having a blast - hate the music though :lol:


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice videos to watch!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Great training video, you guys have a nice team of helpers working with you.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Cool thanks for sharing that. Is there any concern with dog jamming his neck targeting face in on the sleeve?


That was my only question. Does the dog bite by turning its head inside for the bite (i.e. turns his head to the right for the right leg [front] or left leg [behind]) in full-speed bites, or does the dog just base it on the angle of the leg at the time? I'm curious the rationale, not because I'm critical, just interested and unable to come up with a more concise way to explain it.

Fun video. Everybody involved looked like they were having a very good time and, as billed, doing it in a very positive way. The whole process was very streamlined from the handler and decoy, the circuit routine seemed fluid, and the guy who smoothly took the tug from behind the decoy. They could probably give the WWE some tips on choreography! 

Thanks for sharing!

-Cheers


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

the dog turns his head the same way regardless of the leg.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Why on a collar and not a harness? I'd worry about trachea injury...

Other that that - I love it!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

´cause Jaou is helping the dog with his bite by playing with the tension of the leash. He has more direct contact with Fun this way than he would have on a harness. He pulls a little, that makes Fun even more eager to bite deeper and at the moment he does the tension is realised to encourage the behavior ;-)

At least that is what Dick is doing with leg biters and I see the same technique here. Please correct me if I'm wrong Martine


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ´cause Jaou is helping the dog with his bite by playing with the tension of the leash. He has more direct contact with Fun this way than he would have on a harness. He pulls a little, that makes Fun even more eager to bite deeper and at the moment he does the tension is realised to encourage the behavior ;-)
> 
> At least that is what Dick is doing with leg biters and I see the same technique here. Please correct me if I'm wrong Martine



Exactly! A collar is much more effective then a harness to guide the dog and to encourage him while biting.
We take a wide, padded collar and then there is no risk for injury. 
In case a pup would start coughing when pulling too hard, then we put both a harness and a collar to divide the pressure, but the collar always is most important.

And Tim is right. The dog always turns his head to the same side, no matter where he's biting. Some dogs genetically want to always turn their head outside, but we take this away and teach them not to do that, because it's not good for the grip quality.
It would mean that the dog would always have to decide himself how to turn his head and since he never knows which leg he'll have to take until the very last moment (and then he's on full speed) he'd often miss the full grip on the entry.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> And Tim is right. The dog always turns his head to the same side, no matter where he's biting. Some dogs genetically want to always turn their head outside, but we take this away and teach them not to do that, because it's not good for the grip quality.
> It would mean that the dog would always have to decide himself how to turn his head and since he never knows which leg he'll have to take until the very last moment (and then he's on full speed) he'd often miss the full grip on the entry.


Thanks for the explanation. I was just thinking of the extra torquing of the neck for turning/tilting the head inside the bite (e.g. tilt head to right on a right-legged bite), but the timing does make sense. I'd be curious to see how that works at full-speed.

Not doubting, just wondering, so thanks for taking the time to explain that, I really appreciate it.

-Cheers


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Exactly! A collar is much more effective then a harness to guide the dog and to encourage him while biting.
> We take a wide, padded collar and then there is no risk for injury.
> In case a pup would start coughing when pulling too hard, then we put both a harness and a collar to divide the pressure, but the collar always is most important.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice pup and good work.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

